# Altima Warning Lights On



## patyrod (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a '97 Altima GLE, 85,000 miles, in good condition. This morning, my brake and charge warning lights came on and have stayed on. I drove 6 miles to work. They were still on, so I called the mechanic. He thinks it is the alternator and told me to drop it off to him right after work. However, I need to go to the supermarket today for something. It is 1/4 mile away. From there, it is 1/2 mile to the mechanic. Do you think it is safe for me to go to the super before I go to the mechanic or should I not take the chance of the car dying and go straight to the mechanic who is 1/4 mile away from here (work)? Could it really die after the warning lights have been on for such a short time and the car driven such a short distance? The super is not on the way to the mechanic, so I would have to double back.

Paty :newbie:


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

I should go straight to the mechanic.


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

I would check the brake fuild (just to make sure) and also see if the brake pedal is still firm as it has been.

A far as making it, if the engine still has all the power it did, all electronics are still working, no check engine light, then I personally would take the chance. I also did drive a car that had a bad alternator for like a week or so with very little problem. What would matter if it is the alternator, is how well the battery is. The car would be running straight off the battery and once the battery can't power the car, you are just stuck unless you have another battery or can get it charged. 

Also, what I don't know, you say 1/4, 1/2 mile, etc. I have lived in NY where 1/2 mile can take awhile, and I have been to places where 1/2 mile is under a min. 
if you are going to try to drive it, limit what you use, lights, radio, etc. (of course still drive safely, so if its dark, use your lights). 
Another thought, 1/4 of a mile each way isn't bad, you could try walking to the store, then back to your car, and then to the mechainic. 

If its just the alternator (I think the brake light does come on also when the alterntor goes bad, but I don't remember completely), and its something quick, under 15 mins to 20 or so, I think you should be ok, but ultimatly, the choice is yours. When I drove around with a bad alternator, I knew if something happened I haad people I could call that could help me out, and two, I carried a spare battery that I could use just in case, which I did have to use. 

If you or if you know someone who is mechinical, an alternator is easy to take out and replace. To even be safe and not spend money when is not needed, most auto parts places can check the alternator and I think they do it for free. Then if they don't have the part in stock, its usually take a day, two at most to get the part in.


----------

